# Interval Question



## manymiles (May 26, 2010)

Is it bad to mix different type of intervals together? My two interval days(Tue & Thurs) if Im not on my trainer thats what I end up getting for a workout anyway because of wind, hills, traffic lights. If not, is it best to stay on the trainer for intervals, or is it best to find different routes that cater to the workout I'm doing ?


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

manymiles said:


> Is it bad to mix different type of intervals together?


No. 

__


----------

